
Starting as a web developer? Here are 5 things I wish I knew - jagtalon
https://www.jagtalon.com/starting-as-a-web-developer-here-are-5-things-i-wish-i-knew/
======
ciupicri
Make your text readable without requiring JavaScript.

~~~
shakna
Confusing.

Nothing on the page shows up with JS disabled... But the entire text is in the
original source.

------
forgottenacc57
This article is content-free.

~~~
user5994461
Yet the scrollbar is 5 pages long :D

------
rfgty
What the hell is FOMO?

~~~
SnacksOnAPlane
Fear Of Missing Out

